# pink worm



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

does anyone use pink worm on the huron for steel.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riverwart (Oct 20, 2009)

I use them once in a while just to throw something different at them. Caught one a few winters back above the coffer when we had the rare "high water". Also caught one on a pink worm at sixth st. a couple of falls ago. Very little success with them on my part, but I would not consider them a waste of time. Good luck!


----------



## jpmarko (Feb 26, 2010)

I have tried the pink worm on a couple of SW michigan rivers when fishing for steelhead. Not the Huron, mind you. I never had any luck. I have used them on the West coast for rainbow trout and they love them. But not here. Don't know why. Just couldn't get them to go. I don't waste my time on them anymore.


----------

